# My interpretation of a barrel.....



## khobson (Dec 22, 2015)

Several months ago I began acquiring the raw materials (thank you @davduckman2010, @Allen Tomaszek, and @gvwp) for this year's trophies for our annual duck hunting trip in January. A few asked about a build thread and even though the process isn't refined by any stretch of the imagination, I thought I would post one up. We have a tremendous amount of experience and talent here so please feel free to offer your C&C as you see fit. What follows is my interpretation of building a barrel. I should note that these don't have to hold liquid. My plan is to make one end removable so that the winners can use it to hold items if they choose. My research quickly led me to the conclusion that I needed to figure out a way to make barrels with modern machinery since I definitely don't have the expertise or tools of a traditional cooper (barrel maker). I decided to start with 6/4 lumber so I could glue up straight staves and have enough thickness to shape the outside on a lathe. I found a handy little calculator to help me settle on a 12 sided dodecagon with about an 8" inside diameter. Each stave is 2 1/8" wide with a 15 degree bevel on each side. Here are a few pics showing what I got done today:















The first batch of barrels were only about 8" tall and I thought they looked a little stubby, so since this batch of lumber provided the option....I chose to make the staves a little longer in order to get a more proportional look. I think 10-11 inches is going to be optimum for me since sanding the inside of anything taller will be more of a task than I want to take on.






I only have 2 of these straps so I have this one glued up and will let it sit overnight and then glue up the next one in the morning......then repeat until they are all glued up.




Used some of the leftover scraps to cut 1/2" thick strips that will eventually be used to make the top and bottom lids:

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 23, 2015)

Hmmm Very neat !! 
Now can ya post pictures of the copper vessel which fills the new barrels with holiday cheer......


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2015)

This is interesting.


----------



## khobson (Dec 24, 2015)

Was able to get a little bit more done this afternoon before having to shut it down in order to get cleaned up for mass. I made some jam chucks by gluing together 1x12 pine boards I had on hand. I mark the center, get it round and then shape each half.



 

 

 



I did get some sanding done on the inside, but I didn't snap any pics. I will get some when I get back to it on Sunday. 

Merry Christmas to everyone......I hope you are all able to spend quality time with family and friends! Just a thought....but tomorrow would be a great time to reach out and call that person you haven't talked to in some time......you both will likely be glad that you did

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll be watching on this one. So far it looks pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## khobson (Dec 28, 2015)

A little more progress yesterday and today. I forgot to show this before....but I mark a circle on the ends as a reference for when I start sanding. (EDIT: In the future I will add an outer circle as a reference point for when I am shaping the outside on the lathe. To date I have just eyeballed it, but have found that the thickness on one end varies from the other more than I would like.....I think the addition of the outer ring will help in this regard)



I then use a 6" sanding drum that mounts in my drill press. I adjust the table so the top of the drum is even with the top of the barrel opening.



I flip the barrel and sand the other end and end up with a slight ridge that I clean up with a flap wheel sanding disk mounted in a hand drill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## khobson (Dec 28, 2015)

Tomorrow I will begin working on the ends of the barrel. I cut the scrap I had left from making the staves into 1/2" thick strips and will glue them up (last pic in original post). The widths often vary, but I think it adds to the overall character. Once dry I will mark them using the barrel ends and cut them out on the band saw and mount them. We are getting into uncharted territory so we will see if the execution goes anything like the vision I have in my head!?!


----------



## khobson (Dec 29, 2015)

Today was a full day but not much progress as once the top and bottom pieces were cut and glued up......nothing to do but wait. I did get a few more barrels started so hopefully I hit my deadline in a few weeks. Plus the wife had some honey dos that couldn't be avoided any longer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2015)

This is awesome. I love stuff like this.....great job.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you going to put any metal straps around them?


----------



## khobson (Dec 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Are you going to put any metal straps around them?


That is the plan....I am thinking 2 straps should be enough due to size, but may change my mind after I get them done. I may have to use some epoxy to keep them in place since I won't have the outward pressure of the staves like a traditional barrel would have to keep them in place. This will be another trip into uncharted territory.....so we will see how it all shakes out in the end. I think I am going to pick up a small 15lb anvil from Harbor Freight since everything I have come across on Craigslist has been way more than I want to spend.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 29, 2015)

I would turn grooves to recess those bands in before you get too much further along. Just a suggestion...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## khobson (Dec 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I would turn grooves to recess those bands in before you get too much further along. Just a suggestion...


I hadn't thought of that......may have to cogitate on it


----------

